# Text aus Rauch



## Iceripper (26. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe diesen Thread schon einmal im c4d Forum, doch ich glaube das diese Arbeit mit PS, leichter zu verwiklichen ist.

Hier meine Frage: Ich würde einen Text (in einem bestimmenten font) gerne aussehn lassen, als würde dieser aus Rauch/Dampf bestehen.

Ich habe mal ein kleines Beispiel-Bild rausgesucht wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe.
Ich habe leider bei googel und hier im Forum nur Tut´s zum "Rauch" erstellen gefunden, nicht wie man dies auf einen Text anwenden kann.

Für den Fall das doch schon ein Thread existiert, tut es mir leid!

Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Mühe!

Greetz Ice


----------



## Leola13 (26. Juli 2006)

Hai, 

und da sagt meine Frau doch immer : "Was willst du mit den alten Zeitschriften ? Schmeiss die weg."   

DOCMA 3/2005 S. 88 - 93

Nur das hilft dir wahrscheinlich nicht viel weiter.

Kurzbeschreibung :

Mit weissen Pinsel grob den Rauch-Verlauf malen.
Filter Bewegungsunschärfe
Verflüssigen Filter  (Verschiedene Varianten probieren)
Wischfinger  (unterschiedliche Stärke und Werkzeugdurchmesser)

Viel Handarbeit und Können ist gefragt. (Können im Sinne von künstlerischem Auge. )

Viel Spass

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Iceripper (26. Juli 2006)

Huhu,

mensch leola du antwortest auch auf alle meine Porbs =)
Danke schon mal !

Damit kommt man ja zu ganz rauchigen ergebinsen, nur leider is ebne das Problem das alles handarbeit ist, und zu "schreiben" ist ohne Grafik-Tablett leider schwer zu verwirklichen.

Also danke ich dior für den Tipp schonmal, aber hoffe das nur jmd. eine Idee hat wie ich einen Text aus einem Font "abrauchen" lassen kann.

Ice


----------



## Leola13 (26. Juli 2006)

Hai,



			
				Iceripper hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Huhu,
> 
> mensch leola du antwortest auch auf alle meine Porbs =)
> Danke schon mal !
> ...




Tschuldigung, ich werd dich ab jetzt ignorieren. 

Das Problem ist wirklich die Handarbeit. Manche Leute mach das mit Links. Ich zwar mit Rechts aber ohne künstlerisches (Hand-) Talent und ohne Grafiktablett. Also auch bei mir raucht es nicht so doll.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Iceripper (26. Juli 2006)

Nein bitte nich ignorieren, hast mir und nim Kumpel heute schon mit der Excel Tabelle, den Arbeitstag erleichtert....normal sitze ich ja in der Grafik....ich merke dann an solchen Tagen immer wieder wie sehr ich kein Plan von Excel habe =) 

Ich werde Morgen wenn ich etwas mehr Zeit habe, es nochmal versuchen, es ist dneke ich eine Übungssache bin man mal mehr oder weniger denn dreh raus hat.

Also vielen Dank nochmal an dich und dein nicht weggeworfenes Magazin =)

Ice


----------

